# Disconinuted Shingle



## nlcotten (Mar 20, 2005)

I need to find a match for my shingle that has been discontinued. I have a Firehalt Shingle - GS Metric Hunter Green SHawdowline. Any idea on how to find a good match or even locate an company that carries some of this "old" product? Noen of the local stores (Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.) have anything close!


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

How old are the shingles and how much area do you have to cover?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Might need to replace all of it, huh?


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I didn't want to burst his bubble right off the bat. But yeah that's kind what I was thinking too, but you never know, he might get lucky. That's a OC product isn't it Aaron? That's what I was thinking anyway, we don't do a tremendous amount of roofing and we tend to use Tamko whenever we can. Most of the shingles we used are made here in Mo, so it's a matter of spending our $$ as close to home as possible.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I do not know this mfg.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Tamko or OC (Owens-Corning)


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

That would explain it. I use GAF or certainteed when my color gaf is not available.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

But you have heard of the other two manufacturers haven't you Aaron.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Tamko and Owne's Corning? Of course, but am not familiar with their lines.


----------

